# So... how does goat milk taste??



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

I live in a small town in the middle of nowhere. After the info I got in that other thread... to my dismay, none of the stores here carry organic valley milk. I am convinced soy isn't the best for my family, I can't stand rice milk, and I'm getting sick of almond milk. There is a goat dairy that sells cheese and their own milk not far from here... but, what does it taste like?? I love the way cow's milk tastes, but I'm a little afraid to try goat milk. Can anyone give me some reasurrance that it wont be totally weird for me??


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

I am interested to kno was well. I am going to start drinking goat milk for the first time. The only insight I can give you is that I did eat goat yogurt for a little while, which was pretty good. Maybe a little more tangy. I also tried goat cheese and it was really good on sandwhiches, melted etc. It was kind of strong for just eating hunks of it though







I guess I'll find out in a month or so when I start getting it! Good luck!


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

my dp grew up on raw goat's milk...

he just recalls it being very rich in taste


----------



## mammom (Aug 13, 2004)

We just tried goats' milk recently and it's not bad. Different, but not bad. DS drank it straight (he had never asked for a glass of milk before). In comparison to cows' milk, I would say goats' has a slightly "gamey" flavor. (I've been told the gaminess is only present when the goats are milked at a certain time - I don't know if that is true.)

HTH!


----------



## cking (Jul 27, 2005)

I tried cultured goat's milk recently (like Kefir). It tasted like goat cheese, pretty strong I think. But then, it was cultured, so I think regular milk would probably be milder.


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

We love it. It's rich for sure, but much easier to digest. If milk handling procedures are very good it'll not have that gaminess. Clean milking, quick cool down, and of course healthy animals (and does that aren't penned with the bucks) are key componants to good tasting milk. Also it'll depend on the breed of goat on how much butterfat is in the milk, imo the higher the better for flavor.


----------



## kyangel80 (Oct 5, 2005)

Not trying to discourage but "gamey" is true. Not bad, but tastes like goats smell and I'm serious. Again, its not bad tasting but the after taste is the exact same as a goat smell just very mild. If you can get past that then you should be okay. Likewise my neighbor had to do goat milk because of some intestinal prob and he said after a week of it it was just like cow's milk and he noticed no difference. This is promising so good luck.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I grew up drinking raw goat milk. My mom said I apparently loved it







I have not had raw since I was little. But goat milk does taste very rich, definitely less sweet. I think regular milk has about 15 grams of sugar-whereas goats milk has about 9? Also, it can be harder to get in lambing season because all the goats have to nurse babies.lol I once had the hardest time finding goat milk-nobody had any!

So, I hope to get some in the future. I used to mix it with other milk when I gave it to dd regularly.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

It tastes a little 'barn yardy' is that the same as gamey? It isn't a bad taste. It's different, but for me it is a pleasant taste. It actually tastes like something, instead of nothing like traditional ultrapasturized milk


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't like the aftertaste and for that reason just can't drink it. However, the kids LOVE it. They prefer goat milk to cow's milk. Ds was on goat milk for a year and then we took him off dairy completely and the girls were upset because I stopped buying the goat milk. I buy organic, but lately it hasn't been very good at all. It is naturally homogonized and sometimes you get lumps of milk fat that needs to be stired, but lately it has been nasty lumps so I have been buying the non organic brand for them.


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

To me, goat's milk has a musky aftertaste that I don't like. My kids don't like it either! Too bad, b/c it is readily available around here.

You know how feta cheese has a slight tang, a bit of a strong flavor? Well, the milk has just a touch of that in the aftertasted. Not sour, it's a sweet, good tasting milk..but the aftertaste just has that strong musky flavor. not for me!


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

I grew up on raw goat's milk and did not like it at all (maybe I was irritated that I had to do the milking
 






). Really, the after-taste got to me. Yes, it is gamey, but, as someone mentioned earlier, it depends on handling (processing), etc. My brothers did like it though (especially on cereal).

I would encourage everyone to make goat's milk icecream though. We would make it with fresh strawberries in the summer and it had the most wonderful taste!







:


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

Oh man goats milk is nasty IMO. We lived on a farm and even as a kid I HATED it. It has a totally different taste than cows milk by far. Yuck.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't like goats milk either. Tastes "gamey" to me too. Blah.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyangel80*
Not trying to discourage but "gamey" is true. Not bad, but tastes like goats smell and I'm serious. Again, its not bad tasting but the after taste is the exact same as a goat smell just very mild. If you can get past that then you should be okay. Likewise my neighbor had to do goat milk because of some intestinal prob and he said after a week of it it was just like cow's milk and he noticed no difference. This is promising so good luck.

I totally agree with this. I tried to like fresh, unpasteurized goats milk but I couldn't get past the taste/smell of the milk smelling exactly the same as the goat pen/barn. Yuck. I'm not sure if processing would take the smell out, but since I was going for the all-natural thing, that wouldn't have been what I was looking for anyway. Good luck.


----------



## mammom (Aug 13, 2004)

A friend of mine mixes her goats' milk with some vanilla rice or soy milk to hide the gaminess. I thought it was pretty sweet, but good. Might help you if it's not the best flavor to you.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

we were talking about this at our church 4th of july picnic, lol.... it was decribed as a "hairy" taste


----------



## RAF (Aug 13, 2002)

Hello,

If the goat milk tastes "funny" or "gamey" it is because of the goat's diet or the handling or cleanliness. I have had people try our goats' milk and say that it is "sweet" and "smells like flowers". You really need to shop around and find a place that takes good care of their animals and pays attention to health, cleanliness, etc. It also depends on what the goats eat. Stuff they get in the pasture and even stuff they breath in the air (such as dirty barn smell or buck) can affect the taste of their milk. Goat milk is not inherently gamey or icky tasting, and I prefer it to cows milk, as to me it tastes much sweeter and creamier.


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I really like the sweetness of cow's milk...ds has to drink/eat goats milk products and I like the cheese in salad but the milk I find to have a little sour after taste...I really want to like goats milk beause they are easier to keep in our situation than cows..oh well.


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAF*
Hello,

If the goat milk tastes "funny" or "gamey" it is because of the goat's diet or the handling or cleanliness. I have had people try our goats' milk and say that it is "sweet" and "smells like flowers". You really need to shop around and find a place that takes good care of their animals and pays attention to health, cleanliness, etc. It also depends on what the goats eat. Stuff they get in the pasture and even stuff they breath in the air (such as dirty barn smell or buck) can affect the taste of their milk. Goat milk is not inherently gamey or icky tasting, and I prefer it to cows milk, as to me it tastes much sweeter and creamier.

















:







:







:







:

Ahhhh! (pulling my hair out)
nak


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Um, it tastes like goat milk!

Seriously, it just tastes like milk to me- but then it's been so long since I've had cow milk that I really can't compare the two. DS likes both interchangably.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

like a goat's udder. I was raised on it. I am a vegan now.


----------

